
Facebook Is Trying Everything to Re-Enter China–and It’s Not Working - eplanit
http://www.wsj.com/articles/mark-zuckerbergs-beijing-blues-1485791106
======
devoply
good now if we can only get them out of north america and europe.

------
scrame
Good.

------
battlebot
This is a good thing--these companies should not be helping the Chinese
government subjugate people.

~~~
DeonPenny
Agreed unfair trade practices and limiting personal freedoms has been the
hallmark of the chinese communist party. We shouldnt be helping them.

